# Help with cutting Walrus Tusk.



## Rangertrek (Jun 24, 2010)

A client gave me a piece of what I believe to be walrus tusk.  He wants two fountain pens from it.  The material belonged to his parents, they got it in the 1930-40's.

Can this be turned with lathe tools?  How about cutting it on a band saw?

The piece is 1-1/4" thick x 4-1/2" long x 2" deep.
Any other tips?  And, thanks for the help.


----------



## cajun skeeter (Jun 24, 2010)

John, it works a lot like ivory, you can band saw it, turn it, but don't over heat it, or it will warp. It stinks like burnt hair, when you overheat it.

Larry Pickering
Some times my mind wanders, and some times it leaves me.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 24, 2010)

I wouldn't risk it. Well, I would if I had picked it up for sale myself, but I suspect that it may have more value as it is. Dunno?
I'm also not keen on 're-working' something that has been handed down. I feel that we are just the temporary caretakers and it is our duty to pass them on to our kids. 

We have an antiques TV program where you often see people flogging family heirlooms just so they can go on holiday. Makes me mad!!!:wink:

What about finding another piece to make the pens with and maybe even scrimshawing them and using the carved walrus as part of a desk set?


----------



## Seer (Jun 24, 2010)

Cash in the Attic my wife loves that show.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 24, 2010)

Skippy, the client just did not like the piece.  Also found out original owner, (family member) did not really like it either.  They were going to sell it and saw a pen I made and decided to recycle as a pen.  Something they could actually use.

They supposedly checked on the value, and still wanted a couple of pens made from it.  So, I am still thinking of giving it a try after a little more research.   If it is similar to deer antler, then it should not be a problem as I have done a few of those.  Should be similar to tru-stone?


----------



## DavidA (Jun 24, 2010)

Get it Appraised before doing Anything to it!!!!!


----------



## desertrat (Jun 24, 2010)

That is an Eskimo carving and quite old. It is very desireable to collectors and very valuable. I'm no expert but do have a mess of Walrus ivory bits and pieces if you cast it in alumilite it makes a handsome pen. Ill send you enough to make the pens if they would go for that. Just don't want to see a work of art destroyed. PM me if you are interested.

desertrat


----------



## rstought (Jun 24, 2010)

I showed my wife - a personal property appraiser - this photo of the Eskimo piece.  Here is her response:

Hello, please do not destroy this piece.  As mentioned in an earlier comment, this Eskimo/Inuit piece is very important to the history of the Eskimos as well as collectors who wish to preserve their work -- it can also command a tidy sum.  Looks to be a late 19th century piece to me based on the age cracks which are typical and not considered damage.  It has a wonderful story to tell.  This particular art form, like many, is literally dying on the vine because the younger generations are not interested in learning the craft from their elders.  As a result, these older pieces are sought after by people who will truly treasure these pieces and should never be destroyed if at all possible.  Very few are available today.

As a professional, I implore you not to turn this piece.  It should be sold to someone who will treasure it and you won't have to look far.  Museums would also like to have an example like this one and can identify those that it came from.  Please consider the generous offer from desertrat and turn another piece.  I have seen many of these over the years, but never one quite as lovely as this one.

Julie


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 24, 2010)

I really think you ought to go with Desertrat on this one...


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 24, 2010)

*Update*

Not my intention to offend anyone, so I am completely on HOLD on that piece.  It may be a carved piece, just not sure if it is tusk material.  It resembles a stone material more than any ivory I have seen.  The client said it was tusk and I just went with his information.  I am not sure if it is Eskimo or Alute in origin.

Will do more investigation this weekend.  I also thought it had more value as an art object than pen material.  I lived in Alaska for 4 years and appreciate the heritage and art work and want to verify what I can about the piece.  

Based on what I know now, it will probably go back to the client and his family.  No need to destroy it just to make a couple pens.  Thanks for offers of other material; but I will pass on that.  This client has bought many pens from me and will understand.


----------

